# Timeshares or Hotels near Grand Canyon



## kamumma1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi all -

I am looking for a timeshare (doesn't have to be Marriott - but decent quality) or hotel (does have to be Marriott) near the Grand Canyon.  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## HenryT (Sep 6, 2010)

Not sure about hotels in general but there is a hotel at the Grand Canyon (El Tovar Hotel) you can stay at. 

As far as timeshares, the closest one is the Wyndham Flagstaff in Flagstaff, AZ (about an hour from the Grand Canyon). 

The next closest location is Sedona, AZ (about 1.5 hours to Grand Canyon). Sedona has a lot of timeshares and by far would be my preferred location. Lots of interesting outdoor activities in Sedona and the scenery is fantastic.

After Sedona you would probably be looking at the Phoenix/Scotsdale, AZ area which also has lots of timeshares but it is a good 3 hours from the Grand Canyon.


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 7, 2010)

We used Sedona as our homebase for touring the Grand Canyon, staying at The Ridge on Sedona Golf.  We had the 2BR which included a lock-off with a full kitchen.  The view of the red rocks from our unit was stunning!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is some info. in the old threads that you may find helpful - CLICK HERE


----------



## Piper (Sep 7, 2010)

We stayed for three nights at the Grand Canyon. The first night, we were at the Thunderbird Lodge and the other two we were at El Tovar. I booked them WAY in advance because they do get booked up. The Thunderbird Lodge (and Bright Angel Lodge) are cheaper than El Tovar ... but El Tovar was much nicer. It was great to stay right at the Canyon. The lounge at El Tovar had an outdoor area overlooking the Canyon and you can sit out there and watch the sun set. The night sky was incredible. I have NEVER seen so many stars.


----------



## Superchief (Sep 7, 2010)

Flagstaff is a convenient location for visiting the Grand Canyon or Sedona. We stayed at the Fairfield Inn last year as a stopover during a trip to Canyon Villas, since we took Amtrak to Flagstaff. This was a clean and reasonably priced place for short stays, but rooms were too small for longer stays. There is a new Courtyard in the area that has received good reviews. The Drury Inn and Suites is another option.

If you are in the mood for adventure, The Majestic Hotel is supposed to be haunted. It was an interesting place to visit, but we didn't stay there. Rental cars are available at the Amtrak station, and rentals are much cheaper than in Phoenix. 

Regarding timeshares, we stopped at the Hyatt in Sedona and it appeared to be a nice facility. The TUG reviews indicate that certain villas should be avoided due to being closed-in, dark, and smaller than others. I hope you find this information helpful. Have a great trip.


----------



## kamumma1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info!  Will check it all out.


----------



## applegirl (Sep 8, 2010)

My parents have a second home in Williams, AZ about 45 minutes from the canyon, so I know the area well.  I  would call Flagstaff more like 1.5 hours from the canyon and Sedona close to 3 hours if you want to be realistic.  My recommendation if you must have a Marriott would be Flagstaff, but Williams is a great choice with a lot of hotels to choose from.  There is town outside of the canyon about 10 minutes called Tusuyan that has some nice lodging.  The canyon itself has the most convenient lodging but also the most expensive.   Check out the Grand Canyon forum on Tripadivsor for more detailed experiences and advice.  

Best of luck to a great destinatination!

Janna


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 10, 2010)

applegirl said:


> My parents have a second home in Williams, AZ about 45 minutes from the canyon, so I know the area well. _* I  would call Flagstaff more like 1.5 hours from the canyon and Sedona close to 3 hours if you want to be realistic.*_  My recommendation if you must have a Marriott would be Flagstaff, but Williams is a great choice with a lot of hotels to choose from.  There is town outside of the canyon about 10 minutes called Tusuyan that has some nice lodging.  The canyon itself has the most convenient lodging but also the most expensive.   Check out the Grand Canyon forum on Tripadivsor for more detailed experiences and advice.
> 
> Best of luck to a great destinatination!
> 
> Janna



I double checked my recollection with mapquest and found that it was just over 2 hours from our resort to the Grand Canyon south entrance, so very doable for a day trip if that interests you.  However, an overnight stay at  the park lodging will make for a memorable visit.  I would also like to add that while you are in the area, Sedona is not to be missed.  How lucky Arizonians are to have these two naturally beautiful areas at their doorstep!  Good luck with your plans.


----------

